# Waterslide Decal Paper/Material



## Guest

Does anyone know where to get waterslide material in Canada? Small quantity?

What is a good brand? Is there some that is really bad?

Which side does the ink or image go on? Can I print it in reverse and have the image side down?

Any help/ comments appreciated.

P


----------



## Jeff B.

I don't know of anywhere in Canada. Maybe a craft or hobbyist store if you have one nearby but it probably won't be cheap. 
Small Bear in the USA sells is for $2 per page plus shipping.
I buy all of mine from here. I usually buy it by packages of 10 sheets at a time and her prices are the best I've found. Very fast shipping too.
Bell and Papilio are the common brands of paper. I prefer the Papilio myself. Buy more than one sheet at a time just in case you have a mistake. You can get packs of 5 sheets. 
You don't need to print it in reverse if it's just a standard decal you need. Are you labeling a pedal?


----------



## Guest

Hi Jeff,

I am labeling a Warmoth neck/ headstock.

Which is better: the laser or the inkjet? 

I read where a guy lasered a black Fender logo, then wet it, flipped it over, let it dry and then coloured it in with a metallic marker. I thought it might be easier to just colour it in on the same side as the print if it was in reverse.


----------



## Jeff B.

Player99 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I am labeling a Warmoth neck/ headstock.
> 
> Which is better: the laser or the inkjet?
> 
> I read where a guy lasered a black Fender logo, then wet it, flipped it over, let it dry and then coloured it in with a metallic marker. I thought it might be easier to just colour it in on the same side as the print if it was in reverse.


I saw that too. On the TDPRI right? JBennett wasn't it.
There is a person on ebay that offers a decal service. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Wate...329?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item415b1e3fe1

Some printers don't give good results on decal paper. I use inkjet because I can print in colour and because my old laser printer doesn't do a very nice job on decal paper. You have to seal the inkjet paper before you use it though.

I think you would end up with the adhesive side facing up when you apply it to the neck with the method you are describing. Another option would be to print 2 labels in the usual fashion, apply one, colour it in and then apply the second decal over the top of it.


----------



## Guest

How are your inkjet results? 

What is the fixer for the inkjet?

How does the inkjet ink take to the material? Does it stay crisp or is it bleedy? Does it fill in solid or subgrade?

Is there an adhesive side? I thought the stuff just sort of sat there.

2 layers would be thick? When doing headstocks I would want to bury the edges with clear.


----------



## Jeff B.

Player99 said:


> How are your inkjet results?
> 
> What is the fixer for the inkjet?
> 
> How does the inkjet ink take to the material? Does it stay crisp or is it bleedy? Does it fill in solid or subgrade?
> 
> Is there an adhesive side? I thought the stuff just sort of sat there.
> 
> 2 layers would be thick? When doing headstocks I would want to bury the edges with clear.


Yes, there is a sticky side to the paper.

These were all done with inkjet waterslide paper before I switched to silk-screening some of them. I still use vinyl and waterslide decals for some things.

I find it stays crisp and fills in completely and if you use anything but really cheap ink it won't bleed anywhere. I bought ink refills from the local Dollarama last year that were fine for regular paper but not good for decals. The ink was runny and took a very long time to dry. Make your design at a very high resolution for the best results. I use Krylon clearcoat spray paint to seal the decals.

Regardless of inkjet or laser if you handle it too much or stretch it when applying it to the neck it the ink will fracture and be full of cracks. A delicate touch helps.


----------

